# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  جادوی رتبه برتر شدن در سه ماه

## Asma h

سلام به همه :Yahoo (8): 
اول از خودم بگم
من پشت کنکوری ام و تا الان هیچی نخوندم و صفرم
میخوام از از الان شروع کنم و رتبه زیر 500 بیارم
اینو نوشتم که ثابت کنم میشه
بعد از اعلام نتایج اگه زیر 500 شدم میام رتبه و راهکارمو براتون میگم
اگه نشدم هم میمونم واسه سال بعد ولی دیگه اشتباهاتمو تکرار نخواهم کرد

----------


## Mahsa.TS

برو
موفق باشی !!!
اگر رشتت ریاضی قطعا میتونی :Yahoo (100):

----------


## _Joseph_

:Yahoo (94):

----------


## Ati_zareii

منم امسال اولین ساله که کنکور دارم و رشتمم ریاضیه 
تایپیکت خیلی انگیزه دهنده بود چون منم شرایط تو رو دارم و صفر صفرم 
میخوام از الان شروع کنم و رتبه زیر۵۰۰‌ بیارم 
به امید خدا حتما و. قطعا ثابت میکنیم میشه

----------


## Ati_zareii

متاسفانه کنسل شد

----------


## _Joseph_

> متاسفانه کنسل شد������������


 :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Little_girl

فک کنم به این بیچاره انقده گفتن نمیشه و اینا بنده خدا پشیمون شد

----------


## whywouldnt

سلام دوست عزیز
اولا کسی نمیتونه بگه غ ممکنه یا ....!
فقط مونده به خودت  و تلاشای شبانه روزیت .. 
تو تا آخرین نفس تلاش کن..
بقیش با خدا 
به هیشکی و انرژی منفی توجه نکن..ذاتا اکثرا مغز ها توانایی آرزو ها و عمل های اینچنینیو کم داره یا اصلا نداره :Yahoo (4):  
من دیدم که تونستن..
اما بازم میگم نهایتتو نهاییتتتوو به کار بگیرر انشالا که موفق میشی دوست عزیز به امید موفقیت همه ..
یادت باشه تا هدفت روحتو درگیر کنه تا هدفت شب و روزت بشه تلاش کن!!  :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## Gord_Afarid

> فک کنم به این بیچاره انقده گفتن نمیشه و اینا بنده خدا پشیمون شد


اخه فقط تو یه روز؟
این بنده خدا اگر بخاطر حرفای دیگران اونم فقط به مدت یک روز نا امید شد و قضیه رو کنسل کرد، واقعا براش خوشحالم .
چون اگر توانایی تحمل حرف دیگران  برای 24 ساعت رو نداره قطعا توانایی تحمل کار و درس فشرده اونم با استرس رو نداره. و توانایی 10تا تست غلط پشت سر هم  و باز هم ادامه دادن، حرف شنیدن از همه چیز و همه کس ، خراب کردن ازمون های نزدیک به کنکور و باز هم ادامه دادن ، بی خوابی  و تحقیر شدن و .... رو هم نداره.
ارزوی سلامتی میکنم براش. امیدوارم راه درست زندگیشو که چه تو کنکور باشه چه نباشه پیدا کنه.

پ.ن: بماند که سر صبح با دیدن تاریخ امروز و دیروز بالای اون پیام چقدرررر خندیدم. خدا خیرشون بده :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mahdi_artur

رستگار رحمانی در ماه های پایانی منتهی به کنکور خودش اگر نهایت زور خودش رو نمیزد و به جهت نمونه تشریف میاورد اینجا تاپیک جادوی رتبه برتر شدن می‌زد تا یک نفر نصیحتش کند و یک نفر دیگر بگوید این ها همه شوی تبلیغاتی و مسخره بازیست و ... قطعا تا همین امسال هم پشت کنکور و باید منتظر می‌موند تا تکلیف مصوبات کنکور 1402 مشخص بشه و اون وقت بشینه با اندوخته ای که این مدت برای خودش جمع و جور کرده، استارت جدی بزنه برای 402.

بله امثال رستگار ها از قبل درس خوان بودند و کاربلد
ولی من این قول رو به هر رتبه برتری میدم 
که اگر همان ماه های پایانی رو در اینجا و فضای مسموم مجازی شب و روز سپری کنه از آخر حتما اول بشه و نتیجه تمام تلاش‌اش با خواندن نظرات هر کس و ناکس بر باد بره؛ در واقع با ذهن آشفته نمیشه درس خواند و نتیجه گرفت!
این رو برید از هر رتبه خوب و خوب‌ تری بپرسید و تحقیق کنید،
اکثرشان به این نکته رسیدند که
قبل از عید فقط 20-30 درصد راه کنکور بود،
از الان به بعد باقی ماجراست که به عبارتی میشه حداقل 70% راه و مسیر کاری که استارت زده بودین
اگه الان رو از دست بدین،
به بهانه های متعدد و مختلف،
به عنوان، برای خودشناسی یک ماه روزی هرچقدر که دوست داشتید بخوانید، 
یا دائما به دنبال یک نقطه شروع بعدی، هیچگاه جدی و قاطع شروع به درس خواندن نکنید
با احتمال زیادی، تابستان رو هم از دست خواهید داد
اگر تابستان رو از دست بدین، با احتمال خیلی بیشتری پاییز رو از دست میدین،
و اگر پاییز از دست رفت، احتمال این که از دی و بهمن تاپیک شروع از صفر بزنید و هنوز حتی به تایم مطالعه اندک نرسیده باشید زیاده...
تمام این اتفاقات نشات گرفته از باور های غلطی هست که به خورد شما رفته،
این که شما فکر می کنید فردا روزی میاد و شما بهتر از دیروز درس می خونید
این که شما فکر می کنید اگر از 2 ساعت در روز درس خواندن رو شروع کردم شانس این که وسط راه کم نیارم خیلی کمتره،
این که فکر می کنید با کش دادن زمان میشه موفقیت رو نقدا خرید
این که فکر می کنید با رتبه 10 هزار پشت کنکور ماندن کمتر از حالتی به شما انگیزه و باور می دهد که مثلا با رتبه 4 هزار پشت کنکور بمانید
این که از الان به فکر کسب رتبه x باشید، به فکر رتبه بد باشید، به فکر پشت ماندن باشید.
و ...
همه این باور ها رو نه میشه رد و نه میشه اثبات کلی کرد. ولی از طرفی اینها باعث میشند شما قسمت مهمی از زمانی که در اختیار دارید رو نابود کنید. حتی فکر کردن به این قضایا هم از الان چیز درستی نیست.
این مدت باقی،
هر آن امکان داره تحت تاثیر بهانه های ذهنی تمام تلاش ها رو نادیده بگیرید و بخواید از یک نقطه جدید شروع کنید به درس خواندن،و اتفاقی که در پیرو همه‌ی این بهانه ها و توجیه های ذهنی میفته چیه؟
داوطلب برای این عقب کشیدن به خودش جایزه میده!
این جایزه چی میتونه باشه؟
+ پشت کنکور میمونم، سال بعد خیلی قوی تر پیش میرم!
+ الان کمتر میخونم و به کمتر قانع میشم، که با رتبه‌ی بهتری پشت کنکور بمونم!
+ بجای تلاش زیاد و بستن کنکور یکبار برای همیشه، الان پایه‌م رو قوی میکنم در عوض سال بعد رتبه‌ی زیر X میارم!
و این شروع یک دور باطل، برای از دست دادن تمام فرصت های پیشرفت پیش روی شماست!

----------


## reza2018

:Yahoo (4):

----------


## Little_girl

> اخه فقط تو یه روز؟
> این بنده خدا اگر بخاطر حرفای دیگران اونم فقط به مدت یک روز نا امید شد و قضیه رو کنسل کرد، واقعا براش خوشحالم .
> چون اگر توانایی تحمل حرف دیگران  برای 24 ساعت رو نداره قطعا توانایی تحمل کار و درس فشرده اونم با استرس رو نداره. و توانایی 10تا تست غلط پشت سر هم  و باز هم ادامه دادن، حرف شنیدن از همه چیز و همه کس ، خراب کردن ازمون های نزدیک به کنکور و باز هم ادامه دادن ، بی خوابی  و تحقیر شدن و .... رو هم نداره.
> ارزوی سلامتی میکنم براش. امیدوارم راه درست زندگیشو که چه تو کنکور باشه چه نباشه پیدا کنه.
> 
> پ.ن: بماند که سر صبح با دیدن تاریخ امروز و دیروز بالای اون پیام چقدرررر خندیدم. خدا خیرشون بده


من بعد این همه مدتی که تو وادی کنکور و بعدش دانشگاه بودم یه چیز فهمیدم
کسی که بخواد بخونه میره تو لاک خودش کسیم نمی‌فهمه 
نمیاد جار بزنه 
همونم یه رشته ی خوبی میاره که آینده اش حداقل دیده میشه 
شاید اون چهار تا رشته ی اصلی نشه یا اصن رشته های سطح دو هم نشه 
ولی رشته های سطح سه شاید بشه که بتونه خودشو نجات بده 
شاید اصن نتونه پشت کنکور بمونه و همین زشته سطح سه نجاتش بده 

پ.ن:من قصد توهین به هیچ رشته ای ندارم اسمم نبردم  فقط منظورم اون عدد قبولی رشته ها بود.

----------


## Ati_zareii

تو عمرم حق تر از سخنان در و گوهری که گفتی نشنیدم . 
کاش بچه ها یکم به عقل و شعور و منطق خودشون مراجعه کنن

----------

